# the thing that makes you go



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i know different gas stations have different gas mixes but i was wondering which gas stations have the highest quality of premium gas for our cars. ive heard to never go to quick trip and that shell bp and mobile gas stations are the best. 
what have you guys heard??


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Top Tier Gasoline

some manufacturers opinion...
Bill


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I fill up where ever I am and need gas. I've never noticed any issues.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I make sure I go to the newest station available with high volume. New tanks = no leaks or water in gas. Volume = freshest gas.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

good points. thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Call your local race track and ask which stations sell the racing fuel. :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I fill up where ever I am and need gas. I've never noticed any issues.


:agree

I know in Kellyfornia that all gas stations suppose to comply with the same mixtures because of our emissions. So all gas stations will be the same.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Now matter which gas station I pull into when I need gas, I put the highest grade in the GTO and usually the lowest or medium grade in the Maxima. I have never had a problem with "bad" gas so I just pump it and keep on rolling.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Shell FTW! use them all the time...got a bad tank of gas from a pure station so i stick with shell.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i have been using shell and i think ill stick with it


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

E-85 will give you the highest octane(at least for what available around me). All you need to switch is bigger injectors and a tune. You use more but its so much cheaper you save money and gain power.


----------

